# Other Programming > AJAX >  Cinema Ticketing Service problem

## pepsimanvn

Hi everyone, I've having a problem implementing a cinema ticketing service. The website basically prints out a scenario of seating, like this:




We can click on each seat to select, and the choice of seating  will be updated immediately on the "total price" panel below. 

I think this has something to do with java script, but since I'm just a new bie in javascript. Could you guys enlighten me a bit ? Or is there any tutorial out there for this problem ? 

Thank you very much, I really appreciate your help  :Big Grin:

----------

